# Bastard of a weekend



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

onya Scotty. Reward for effort.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice job Lazy   plenty to smile at  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Haha not bad for a Lazybugger, well done!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a fair weekend mate, just reward for effort!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Onya Lazy



JustinMitchell said:


> Haha not bad for a Lazybugger, well done!


I'm betting you did not get the grass cut on the weekend Lazy.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times Lazy, good 2 C U out there, it was like taking candy form a baby 2day. U know it's on when the Carnster is releasing spanish and spots on the way in on some very ordinary pillies. That profisha is a serious weapon in the surf.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

That was some 2 days fishing! Nice work!

I'm always amazed at the amount of fish takin off palmy and sunshine coast on dead baits. Dose anybody fish live baits there? Dosent seem to be any need really with results like that. Very impressive. Is there any nack to stop the pillys breaking up when trolling them? I always imagined a trolled pilly would have to be salted beforehand.
I always feel the need to fish with live bait but after reading all these reports and seeing the results tommo and Yakdog get locally I'm trying to have more faith in trolled dead baits.

Clearly they work so maby I just gotta put more effort into them..


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Awesome lazy. Big weekend


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

awesome job peopleS!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

alangoggin said:


> That was some 2 days fishing! Nice work!
> 
> I'm always amazed at the amount of fish takin off palmy and sunshine coast on dead baits. Dose anybody fish live baits there? Dosent seem to be any need really with results like that. Very impressive. Is there any nack to stop the pillys breaking up when trolling them? I always imagined a trolled pilly would have to be salted beforehand.
> I always feel the need to fish with live bait but after reading all these reports and seeing the results tommo and Yakdog get locally I'm trying to have more faith in trolled dead baits.
> ...


Palmy has a reliable bait reef very close by, Sunny coast is tough to find livies regularly so the humble pillie is employed more often than not. The Palmy guys get excellent results on livies and a search back through some of the reports will show you the quality of fish they encounter with this method when the trolled dead baits just don't produce. The IQF pillies aren't too bad nowadays, much better than the old frozen lumps of pilchards that used to be available, they hold together well particularly if you can find some really good quality ones that have been frozen straight to start with. Rigged well they are a great option when livies are tough to find.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

well travelled busy bastard


----------



## ScottyD (Nov 20, 2013)

Great session LazyBugger. Hopefully palmy produces again this weekend.

Scott


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice esky ya bastard. What is your favorite fish to eat out of that bunch


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

jbonez said:


> Nice esky ya bastard. What is your favorite fish to eat out of that bunch


Whichever one's on top - he is a lazy bastard after all


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Lazy? Bastard, Yes!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bastard.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fishies Scotty.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

It appears to me Lazy, that you're enjoying yourself immensely on the yak just lately, whether on the North or South Coast.

Keep up the good work! Oh yes... nice fish, too!

Jimbo


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Greedy Bastard! :mrgreen:


----------

